# Backyard overtaken by this invasive, drought tolerant weed. Best way to tackle this?



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

This weed has overtaken my backyard. Not sure how it got this bad but it's covering 80% of my lawn which is Bermuda.

I stopped watering the backyard completely and this weed is still thriving. It finds water and just spreads, sucking up water from nearby fruit trees.

What is it? They are a pain to remove, having several tap roots and stolons as long of 25 ft. with tap roots every few inches. Pull on it and it just breaks while the rest of still on the ground.

Thinking best way to go is to find a machine to remove the top layer.


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

Lippia repens aka Frog Fruit! (syn. Phyla nodiflora).

These things are very drought tolerant! Haven't been watering them and yet they are thriving under the summer heat.


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow! Looks like Scott's Turf Builder Weed and Feed is slowly killing this ground cover. No way in heck is pulling this out possible. They have 20ft runners spreading all over the place with roots at deep as 6-8" so pulling it would just have the tap roots stuck in ground.

It's been 3 weeks since I coated the infected area with the weed and feed and I'm seeing all the flowers drying out and even the leaves of the ground cover drying out. The Bermuda grass seems unaffected.

But it looks like I might need to give certain areas a second coat of the weed and feed.


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

Update: Successfully eradicated the weed with Scott's weed and feed and hand pulling any leftover stolons.

Would have been impossible w/o the weed and feed. Awesome product in helping eradicate this invasive weed / ground cover.


----------

